# Anyone Short of Completely Left Wing is Actually Mentally Handicapped Megaultrathread



## Randy (Feb 18, 2015)

Discuss


----------



## stevexc (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't have any wings, does that mean I'm retar mentally deficient?


----------



## Necris (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## vilk (Feb 18, 2015)

See, the thing about "mentally handicapped" is that it's so non-specific. Mental. In your mind. Well ok boss, we ARE our mind for all practical purposes when it comes down to opinions. Handicapped... effectively means you are lacking an ability that others have.

What if I made the statement: If you don't think Louis CK is funny you are mentally handicapped. Well... I think we can all agree that 'humor' is mental, and maybe we can also say that if you lack the ability to see/understand/feel that this guy is funny then... couldn't that be a handicap? You're lacking the _capability_ to enjoy this hilarious comic.


The larger issue, larger than calling right-wingers retards (which as I explained does make a certain amount of sense), is:

What is left wing?

Because euros are always telling us yanks that our left is righter than their right. So who's left is left and what does that make our right?


----------



## stevexc (Feb 18, 2015)

vilk said:


> What is left wing?
> 
> Because euros are always telling us yanks that our left is righter than their right. So who's left is left and what does that make our right?



It's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## celticelk (Feb 18, 2015)

So this is an Explorer-article-link-of-the-day superhypergigathread?


----------



## 7stg (Feb 18, 2015)

Liberalism is a mental disorder.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Feb 19, 2015)

celticelk said:


> So this is an Explorer-article-link-of-the-day superhypergigathread?



Sounds about right. 



7stg said:


> Liberalism is a mental disorder.



And warrants death by sharpened pencils.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 19, 2015)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> And warrants death by sharpened pencils.



Make that _dull_ pencils .


----------



## asher (Feb 19, 2015)

Randy said:


> Discuss












stevexc said:


> It's all a matter of perspective.



ed: found it.


----------



## 7stg (Feb 19, 2015)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Make that _dull_ pencils .



Because they think the Islamic terrorists are just disadvantaged youths in need, I say we send them over there. They can provide resources and a nurturing environment. I'm sure nothing would go wrong. It's not like their books says to kill the infidels wherever you may find them. So, I'm sure they will be fine, no neck cutting, no human candle sticks, no sex slavery, they'll fix everything. Send em over.


----------



## will_shred (Feb 19, 2015)

lol what?


----------



## 7stg (Feb 19, 2015)

will_shred said:


> lol what?



This Darwin award waiting to happen, or maybe she wants to take the blond stereotype to the next level. She's so left wing that she left her intelligence behind.

Marie Harf - State Department spokeswoman


----------



## WoodisWheretheMusicis (Feb 19, 2015)

The problem is that you're confining individual personal beliefs into two clean cut black an white sectors. The even bigger problem is that people confine themselves into these categories. One who identifies with themself as a "left wing" individual will often adjust their own views purely to more smoothly slide into their category. I personally hold many views that would be perceived as "left wing", and few that would be deemed "right wing". When i make a decision, i evealuate both sides of the matter, use as much of my logic, knowledge and reasoning as i can, and make my decision based on that, rather than looking at the view i'm "supposed" to hold based on the pidgeon hole i'm stuffed in by society. Lke when someone says "i'm a democrat". Really? All of your personal views, that you made yourself, with your own brain happen to align with the views of democrats? It's all about a lack of actual individuality (not to be different for the sake of being different, but allowing yourself to be different should you be so by default or discovery) and a recognition of individuality by those in discussions.


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2015)

WoodisWheretheMusicis said:


> The problem is that you're confining individual personal beliefs into two clean cut black an white sectors. The even bigger problem is that people confine themselves into these categories. One who identifies with themself as a "left wing" individual will often adjust their own views purely to more smoothly slide into their category. I personally hold many views that would be perceived as "left wing", and few that would be deemed "right wing". When i make a decision, i evealuate both sides of the matter, use as much of my logic, knowledge and reasoning as i can, and make my decision based on that, rather than looking at the view i'm "supposed" to hold based on the pidgeon hole i'm stuffed in by society. Lke when someone says "i'm a democrat". Really? All of your personal views, that you made yourself, with your own brain happen to align with the views of democrats? It's all about a lack of actual individuality (not to be different for the sake of being different, but allowing yourself to be different should you be so by default or discovery) and a recognition of individuality by those in discussions.



I appreciate your contribution, but I believe somebody already covered this.



stevexc said:


> It's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2015)

7stg said:


> This Darwin award waiting to happen, or maybe she wants to take the blond stereotype to the next level. She's so left wing that she left her intelligence behind.



What she said is not completely off, actually.

No, having jobs won't convert ISIS in to Jesus-loving, Capitalist freedom embracing patriots. The point of what she's saying is that illegal and immoral behavior finds strong roots in under privileged areas; you don't need to go to the middle east to see examples of this, checkout what 'side of town' everybody in your local police blotter comes from. People who are barely surviving have very little to cling to and usually pick one or both of these: crime and/or extreme religion.

Where some of the liberals go overboard is thinking dropping food and school-books from planes will 'bring ISIS to their knees' but the fact is, being deliberately undereducated (if you think 'Dinosaurs never existed' is archaic, you should hear some of what religious extremists in the East tell their kids) feeds very heavily into constantly refilling the 'extremist machine' more people/fuel to operate. See also: Boko Haram (translation "Western education is forbidden")


----------



## stevexc (Feb 19, 2015)

Randy said:


> I appreciate your contribution, but I believe somebody already covered this.





It's all the same when you flip the bird.


----------



## 7stg (Feb 19, 2015)

Randy said:


> What she said is not completely off, actually.
> 
> No, having jobs won't convert ISIS in to Jesus-loving, Capitalist freedom embracing patriots. The point of what she's saying is that illegal and immoral behavior finds strong roots in under privileged areas; you don't need to go to the middle east to see examples of this, checkout what 'side of town' everybody in your local police blotter comes from. People who are barely surviving have very little to cling to and usually pick one or both of these: crime and/or extreme religion.
> 
> Where some of the liberals go overboard is thinking dropping food and school-books from planes will 'bring ISIS to their knees' but the fact is, being deliberately undereducated (if you think 'Dinosaurs never existed' is archaic, you should hear some of what religious extremists in the East tell their kids) feeds very heavily into constantly refilling the 'extremist machine' more people/fuel to operate. See also: Boko Haram (translation "Western education is forbidden")


That idea does not take into account the values of their belief system, it may be beyond comprehension that a person could hold such values but they do. Unfortunately jobs will not fix it. 
Quran 002.216
Fighting is prescribed for you, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not. 



They have to reject their belief system, unfortunately that can get a person killed.


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey man, I hate ISIS as much as the next guy, but it's tone deaf to assume that people adopt batshit crazy ideologies out of thin air. There's a cause and it's not just 'pure evil'. There's an infinite amount of research out there about how and why people end up joining cults (which is essentially what ISIS is). 

I'd love to see some statistics about how many people joining ISIS in non-leadership roles (important distinction, because their interests are purely monetary, but that's a debate for another time) came from backgrounds as practicing doctors, engineers, scientists, etc. I'll go out on a limb and say that it's probably disproportionately lower than the those that come from a background as street trash. 

To say that it's just a few words on pages that people read and it suddenly makes them crazy with bloodlust is shortsighted and illogical.


----------



## Sumsar (Feb 19, 2015)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Make that _dull_ pencils .



Make that dull peni-ses .


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2015)

7stg said:


> That idea does not take into account the values of their belief system, it may be beyond comprehension that a person could hold such values but they do. Unfortunately jobs will not fix it.
> Quran 002.216
> Fighting is prescribed for you, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not.
> 
> ...




The Bible says some pretty messed up things too, and at one point a lot of folks used that to do some really terrible things, but eventually that fell out of favor as the average person got a better education. 

The better educated a people, the less violent. No matter what silly book their grandfather scared the piss out of their father with.


----------



## 7stg (Feb 19, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Bible says some pretty messed up things too, and at one point a lot of folks used that to do some really terrible things, but eventually that fell out of favor as the average person got a better education.
> 
> The better educated a people, the less violent. No matter what silly book their grandfather scared the piss out of their father with.



I certainty don't support Christianity. 

The irony is the liberals openly hate Christianity but come up with any defense for Islam regardless how obscene their actions are. It's jumping out of the frying pan and into the fire.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2015)

7stg said:


> I certainty don't support Christianity.
> 
> The irony is the liberals openly hate Christianity but come up with any defense for Islam regardless how obscene their actions are. It's jumping out of the frying pan and into the fire.



I'm not defending Islam as a religion, I'm defending the uneducated, innocent kids that are probably going to grow up to be militants because it's easier to bomb the heck out of them than to try to make some real changes for the better.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 19, 2015)

7stg said:


> I certainty don't support Christianity.
> 
> The irony is the liberals openly hate Christianity but come up with any defense for Islam regardless how obscene their actions are. It's jumping out of the frying pan and into the fire.



There's a distinct difference. I don't support Islam, Christianity, Judaism, etc. in the least, but if kids were locked away in a Christian Cult compound I imagine our opinions would be just as consistent with our opinions on people from Islamic nations. 

The problem you're having is that you're applying your view on the situation and layering it over ours. It's not the religion, but the people that are being 'defended'.

[EDIT]

Christianity, as a religion, gets trashed more so on here because most of us on here are from the US where Christianity, as a religion, is being used to justify laws constantly. I imagine most 'liberals' dislike Islam being used for laws as well, but that isn't all that relevant in the US. The issue in Islamic nations is extremism sweeping up those in poverty into their ranks because they have nothing to lose and/or are simply ignorant. The best way to combat this is not to carpet bomb them periodically (short-term solution), but to give the non-radical residents an overall better life through education so that they are less likely to be swept up into extremism (long-term solution).

Dig through historical data and you'll see that this isn't a far-fetched notion.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 19, 2015)

celticelk said:


> So this is an Explorer-article-link-of-the-day superhypergigathread?





7stg said:


> The irony is the liberals openly hate Christianity but come up with any defense for Islam regardless how obscene their actions are. It's jumping out of the frying pan and into the fire.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/po...ng-history-islam-related-terror-violence.html

I'm amused that my embrace of reason, and rejection of superstition, would be counted as both liberal when it's against Christian abuses, and conservative when it's against Muslim violence. 

I do like that anti-science idiocy like hippy-dippy and fundamentalist Christian homeshooler anti-vaxxers can find common ground in denying science and reason.

Since I also was working on solutions to visibly mark those black-clad anarchists so police could nab the ones who committing vandalism, I guess I definitely fit the topic title to a T. 

I guess I'm against anti-science, superstition, bogotry and idiocy in general, no matter where it is. If there are more displays of unreason in any particular category, I don't know what conclusions you might draw from that. 

Oh! I did start a topic about someone who makes scientistic claims about substances being dangerous, while making money from products with those very substances. I'm sure she appeals to the hippy-dippy crowd....


----------



## Explorer (Feb 19, 2015)

BTW, we should probably now start worrying about those who will be needing employment once they refuse to marry those gays as a required part of their bovernment jobs. I think Orson Scott Card was advocating for violence over this issue starting a few years ago....


----------



## 7stg (Feb 19, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm not defending Islam as a religion, I'm defending the uneducated, innocent kids that are probably going to grow up to be militants because it's easier to bomb the heck out of them than to try to make some real changes for the better.



To me, the sad thing is the collateral damage that will occur. 

As I see it the only effective response beyond simply meeting force with force is ideological subversion. A direct threat can be taken out with force, but an ideology or culture must be either completely annihilated or subverted. This process was occurring to some degree before the first bush invaded though satellite tv, western music, movies, and more. It would have been better to actively persue this process and contain the culture through immigration policies and blocking cultural elements through the law.


Also, there is the tribal element to the situation. I don't think for a minute that the Jordanians are against burning someone alive or think it is unislamic, they are just upset because it was one of their own.

Unfortunately the brainwashing starts early.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2015)

Like I said, it's easier to kill em then help them. I get it. 

I still think that the right thing to do is to slowly try and help with the hope one day things will be better. I'm not saying that's easy and I'm certainly not volunteering to do it myself. 

Folks aren't born terrorists, they become them. They just so happen to become them at very early ages unfortunately. Though, I still feel like those kids have some chance if things were handled differently. 

We agree more than you think. They do need some modification to their culture. I know that sounds very "Nazi", but that's not what I mean.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 19, 2015)

7stg said:


> As I see it the only effective response beyond simply meeting force with force is ideological subversion. A direct threat can be taken out with force, but an ideology or culture must be either completely annihilated or subverted.



Interesting observation. 

So how do you suggest we ideologically subvert the antisicentific American religious fundamentalists?


----------



## 7stg (Feb 19, 2015)

flint757 said:


> if kids were locked away in a Christian Cult compound



Have you seen the documentary Kidnapped for Christ, because that is happening as well.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 19, 2015)

I find it funny how the academic left rejects metanarratives by way of deconstructionist and postmodern philosophy while the political left attempts to enforce their own upon the world in the same way that mainstream political conservatives do while steadfastly denying doing anything of the sort with a straight face. Down is up. Left is right. I has no framework for reasoning. Conclusion:



But really. Republicans are totally lame and they're totally conservative so I don't like anything they say.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 19, 2015)

7stg said:


> Have you seen the documentary Kidnapped for Christ, because that is happening as well.



Which is why I used it as an example. I feel the same way about both.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 19, 2015)

"Kidnapped for Christ" was scary, like all this religious fundamentalism.

I thought it was interesting that there were even camps alleged to be of the same sort in the continental US.


----------



## 7stg (Feb 19, 2015)

Explorer said:


> Interesting observation.
> 
> So how do you suggest we ideologically subvert the antisicentific American religious fundamentalists?



The frustrating thing is, the first bush started, the 2nd bush made the situation much worse, and Obama further destroyed any chance of our possibility of accomplishing this for several generations.

Countries attacked
Bush: Afghanistan, Iraq, Pakistan and Somalia.
Obama: Afghanistan, Iraq, Pakistan, Somalia, Yemen, Libya and Syria.

Maybe the instability that these actions cause is the plan.


We can do what Israel calls mowing the grass - attack many targets, possibly a boots on the ground push maybe even for an extended period, but once we leave, like grass we would have to come back and do it all over again.

Now the US is well known for its antics. Here an Egyptian belly dancer, Sama Al-Masri, mocks Obama for his supporting the terrorists in Egypt.


Then there is the Ukraine where the US is supporting the Neo-Nazis
US Announces Support of Neo-Nazis by Chris Ernesto -- Antiwar.com


----------



## celticelk (Feb 19, 2015)

7stg said:


> .
> The irony is the liberals openly hate Christianity but come up with any defense for Islam regardless how obscene their actions are. It's jumping out of the frying pan and into the fire.



Citation needed. Explorer != all liberals.


----------



## 7stg (Feb 19, 2015)

celticelk said:


> Citation needed. Explorer != all liberals.



Yes, the word many or most should be added for greater accuracy. There are a few liberals that oppose both philosophies such as Bill Maher.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 19, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Like I said, it's easier to kill em then help them. I get it.
> 
> I still think that the right thing to do is to slowly try and help with the hope one day things will be better. I'm not saying that's easy and I'm certainly not volunteering to do it myself.
> 
> ...




I agree with all this, but I don't think it's within our financial means to continually lift up the rest of the world financially/industrially, nor do I think it's always in our best interest long-term, although it might be in their best interest long-term. 

In other words I believe that if we apply ourselves with proper ambition we can indeed hold extremism/terrorism down to a trickle without breaking the bank, and it serves the dual purpose of keeping a strong physical foot-hold in the middle-east (not because the oil, not because the oil ).

Maybe we should just keep trouncing these factions by force, thereby removing militant extremism as a viable career/life-choice for these impoverished youths, so that eventually they've no choice but to place the demand on their own fat-cat oil-business barons to fund this economic/educational rise.

Except that like most other issues we tend to only put one foot in the water instead of diving all in, thereby just stalling this painful disarray.
Maybe there's some method to this madness of holding status quo.......?????????

Plus we all know bombing is great for our bomb-making industry!!! .


----------



## asher (Feb 19, 2015)

Actually, if I'm getting you right, a lot of what you just said aligns very closely with Obama was talking about in his (excellent, IMO) recent interview with Vox 

Part two: Foreign policy | Barack Obama: The Vox Conversation


----------



## WoodisWheretheMusicis (Feb 19, 2015)

Randy said:


> I appreciate your contribution, but I believe somebody already covered thisI.


 
That didn't really cover what i was talking about. Partially yes, but definately not in it's entirety.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 19, 2015)

asher said:


> Actually, if I'm getting you right, a lot of what you just said aligns very closely with Obama was talking about in his (excellent, IMO) recent interview with Vox
> 
> Part two: Foreign policy | Barack Obama: The Vox Conversation



Obama's statements and Obama's actions are rarely compatible .


----------



## 7stg (Feb 20, 2015)

Here is a good video interviewing someone who was born in Kuwait was islamic by culture and became serious about islam, but as she witnessed the violence, oppression, sharia law and the traditions of islam which conflicted with her internal morals and realizing that these things are approved by the books and the clerics of islam she ultimately chose to leave that philosophy. 

There are many christians who are also in the same circumstance. Both groups are culturally indoctrinated into their philosophy, they don't really know the details of what they believe but it is part of their identity and they are sure that other beliefs are bad. This can be a hard place to walk away from, and it rarely happens overnight.

There are others who have spoken out who have followed a similar path. This is a path that could bring reforms.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## will_shred (Feb 21, 2015)

I just use logic, doubt, and hard data to arrive at certain conclusions and opinions about public policy. I try to be aware of my own cognitive bias's, and question them, and doubt them. On a more philosophical level I believe that humans are capable of doing awesome shit (like colonizing other planets, or building infrastructure that doesn't upset global ecosystems and can sustain human life long term) if we can just put aside petty cultural/religious differences. I'm not saying people should abandon their culture and religion, but I am saying it shouldn't be a barrier between treating another individual with respect and dignity. 

If that makes me a liberal, than whatever.


----------



## 7stg (Feb 21, 2015)

Explorer said:


> Interesting observation.
> 
> So how do you suggest we ideologically subvert the antisicentific American religious fundamentalists?



I think it is already happening and has been for a while. 

While 84% of Americans claim to be Christian less than 20% actually go to church 7 Startling Facts: An Up Close Look at Church Attendance in America And less than 26% actually read the bible Poll: Americans love the Bible but don't read it much - Religion News Service So, you have a bunch of impassioned idiots who have no clue what they believe is about. 

Simply exposing Christianity for the fable that it is, and it's barbaric oppressive mysoginistic morals is quite effective in bringing people to letting go. 

There are some that are trying to transform Christianity and overlook many parts of the bible. They amuse me, I see them as while knowing the many problems Christianity has they are too afraid of hell to reject it outright. So they have tried to superimpose their modern socially liberal views on top of Christianity and throw the parts they don't like in the basement. When they try to explain away parts like all gays are to be put to death their arguments are so far out there and all I can think is acknowledge what it says already and renounce it for being morally reprehensible.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 21, 2015)

The "education-and-jobs" approach is ....ing hilarious.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh, and how come we keep arming terrorists then go "Ow8, lol. We should probably go in and invade."

I mean, haven't we been arming these morons since at least the late 70s or early 80s when Iran-Contra started, which was an attempt to "free christian hostages" by importing cocaine, selling it for off the books $ and then selling guns to Israel so they could sell them to Iran [or rebels depending on who you ask] and then only finding out about it because a secretary for Oliver North is a complete buffoon that gave the wrong person [due to being a # off, I believe] a humongous sum of money.

But hey, maybe jobs and education are all that is needed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The "education-and-jobs" approach is ....ing hilarious.



Worked pretty good for those silly Christians.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 21, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Worked pretty good for those silly Christians.



So... how long have you been holding onto that gem?

EDIT: What's your issue with Christians and Christianity anyways? This isn't the first time you've used a comment of mine to make some quip about Christians -- and I'm not saying you're just doing it to me; I'm not sure if you do this to others or not. At least this time it's slightly more on topic, but isn't really considering I wasn't saying anything about Christians. I'm not trying to be combative or anything like that. I'm honestly curious. Perhaps you could PM me if you don't want it to turn into some huge debate with others on the forum over what's just a simple wise crack. 

Hell, you aren't even going to get a debate from me. I'd just like to understand a little more why Christianity seems to be something you can't help, but crack jokes at.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So... how long have you been holding onto that gem?



Since I saw your last post. It's not really as much a zinger as the truth.

As poor, stupid Christians became more educated and had the means to provide for thier families better they got less violent. 

Insert any group of folks into that and the same happens. If folks know more about the world around them and they don't have to scrape by they're less scared of everyone else. Less fear, less senseless violence. 

I don't get what's so hard to get there. 

I'm not saying that's what we, the US, should do to fix things, on it's own at least. It's a really complicated problem. I'm no where near smart enough to even begin on that one.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 21, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Since I saw your last post. It's not really as much a zinger as the truth.
> 
> As poor, stupid Christians became more educated and had the means to provide for thier families better they got less violent.
> 
> ...



Okay. Still not sure what your deal is with Christians, though. It seems a bit off topic and this isn't the first time you've done it this week in regards to a comment I made.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm just using it as an example. If I knew more about the history of China or India I'm sure there are similar groups I could use, but I took AP European History, and Christianity was covered far more in depth. I guess I could use Judaism, but they don't fit as well in example. 

I guess I'll use Germanic Tribes as my example moving forward as not to offend. 

Though, just to be clear, how are my examples "cracking jokes" or "making fun". You know history right?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 21, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm just using it as an example. If I knew more about the history of China or India I'm sure there are similar groups I could use, but I took AP European History, and Christianity was covered far more in depth. I guess I could use Judaism, but they don't fit as well in example.
> 
> I guess I'll use Germanic Tribes as my example moving forward as not to offend.
> 
> Though, just to be clear, how are my examples "cracking jokes" or "making fun". You know history right?



It seems like you're making fun based on the fact it hasn't been on topic the two times you've make similar quips this week. Anyways, moving on.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It seems like you're making fun based on the fact it hasn't been on topic the two times you've make similar quips this week. Anyways, moving on.



None of what I've said has been joking. I'm dead serious. If certainly issues are hard or uncomfortable to come to terms with to the point you get worked up over maybe it's not me, but your own beliefs you need to think about. 

By the way, I've posted several dozen times this week. My "brutal attack on Christians" is not even a meaningful part of it. 

Oh well, if you want an apology, I'm sorry. I really am. I didn't mean to personally offend you. Moving forward, I'll try to be a bit more sensitive, but you'll have to meet me half way. If not, this place is plenty big for the two of us.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 21, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> None of what I've said has been joking. I'm dead serious.



Read this far. The rest is probably a tad superfluous at this point anyways, seeing as I don't care to have some debate with you over it. Just don't put words in my mouth that I never said/typed.


Moving on.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Danukenator (Feb 21, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Folks aren't born terrorists, they become them.



Disagree entirely. All liberals are terrorists. ISIS is basically just Obamacare 4 years out.

#tickonlyrepublicanfor2016

EDIT: been drinking, having issues determining if the purpose of this thread is to make fun of liberals or not.


----------



## asher (Feb 21, 2015)

Danukenator said:


> Disagree entirely. All liberals are terrorists. ISIS is basically just Obamacare 4 years out.
> 
> #tickonlyrepublicanfor2016
> 
> EDIT: been drinking, having issues determining if the purpose of this thread is to make fun of liberals or not.








(me too, but not that much. with the drinkage.)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2015)

Danukenator said:


> EDIT: been drinking, having issues determining if the purpose of this thread is to make fun of liberals or not.


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 21, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


>


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 23, 2015)

asher said:


>



Oh hey me too.








Oh wait.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 23, 2015)

We need a "let's get drunk and palk tolitics" thread.


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 23, 2015)

bostjan said:


> We need a "let's get drunk and palk tolitics" thread.








From each according to his ability, to each according to his need. I need a beer.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Feb 24, 2015)

bostjan said:


> We need a "let's get drunk and palk tolitics" thread.



More like the "let's get drunk, talk politics, and get banned" thread.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 26, 2015)

The thing that always bothers me is that people treat politics like sports. Whatever side they want to win they:

a) Love any and all blows dealt to the other side no matter what 

and

b) Will find any and all ways to justify ways to route for "your team"

Facts don't matter. But incessant details going on and on about how "right" you are seem to rule (nothing personal)

I think other than the extreme mentally ill, people know the difference between right and wrong. I also think many are really hypocritical. It's ok for "them" to text and drive or run the stop sign at 30 MPH but it's not ok for person "x" to do whatever it is they do wrong.

Politicians right/left have some common ground:

-overly self important
-love a popularity contest
-make shitloads of money (never kid yourself about this)
-are pampered and spoiled.....

and most importantly...

MAKE CAREERS OUT OF DOING THIS. Sorry for shouting, but it's a job. Their self righteous sense of entitlement is the driving force. And the sheep clack their hoofs. Go team!


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Uh oh.......I killed the thread


----------



## bostjan (Feb 27, 2015)

The problem I have with the two party system, is that sometimes (maybe often) both candidates agree to disagree with me on issues I care about. Or in the case of Obama, he says a lot of stuff that I think is great, but then he doesn't make them happen.

I would have actually picked McCain over Hilary if he had chosen a better running mate.

On a side note. Joe Biden. Is it just me, or is he the most forgettable VP pretty much ever?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 27, 2015)

bostjan said:


> On a side note. Joe Biden. Is it just me, or is he the most forgettable VP pretty much ever?



Pretty much. He's not going to win any "best VP ever" awards.


----------



## vilk (Feb 27, 2015)

Well a guy made of unfiltered military industrial lobbyism who shoots lawyers in the face is a tough act to follow.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 27, 2015)

vilk said:


> Well a guy made of unfiltered military industrial lobbyism who shoots lawyers in the face is a tough act to follow.



I was thinking more along the lines of guys who have other, shadier guys shoot the president from the gras... err, book depository so they can take his place.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 27, 2015)

WoodisWheretheMusicis said:


> The problem is that you're confining individual personal beliefs into two clean cut black an white sectors. The even bigger problem is that people confine themselves into these categories. One who identifies with themself as a "left wing" individual will often adjust their own views purely to more smoothly slide into their category. I personally hold many views that would be perceived as "left wing", and few that would be deemed "right wing". When i make a decision, i evealuate both sides of the matter, use as much of my logic, knowledge and reasoning as i can, and make my decision based on that, rather than looking at the view i'm "supposed" to hold based on the pidgeon hole i'm stuffed in by society. Lke when someone says "i'm a democrat". Really? All of your personal views, that you made yourself, with your own brain happen to align with the views of democrats? It's all about a lack of actual individuality (not to be different for the sake of being different, but allowing yourself to be different should you be so by default or discovery) and a recognition of individuality by those in discussions.



I think the real problem is that you took this thread seriously... 

Having seen Randy post here many many many times, this just seems too obviously like he's fvcking with *someone*...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 27, 2015)

Randy said:


> What she said is not completely off, actually.
> 
> No, having jobs won't convert ISIS in to Jesus-loving, Capitalist freedom embracing patriots. The point of what she's saying is that illegal and immoral behavior finds strong roots in under privileged areas; you don't need to go to the middle east to see examples of this, checkout what 'side of town' everybody in your local police blotter comes from. People who are barely surviving have very little to cling to and usually pick one or both of these: crime and/or extreme religion.
> 
> Where some of the liberals go overboard is thinking dropping food and school-books from planes will 'bring ISIS to their knees' but the fact is, being deliberately undereducated (if you think 'Dinosaurs never existed' is archaic, you should hear some of what religious extremists in the East tell their kids) feeds very heavily into constantly refilling the 'extremist machine' more people/fuel to operate. See also: Boko Haram (translation "Western education is forbidden")



Anyone ever see the movie "I'm Gonna Git You Sucka?"

This actually isn't the first time this idea has come about. 

Remember the black revolutionary group they had in that movie? 

"The brothas stormed the government building. They went in with guns and came out with jobs..."

And just like that the revolution died. Now obviously it's not that simple but it *does* demonstrate the point me thinks... 

They were really only mad because they perceived some inequality and once they got what they believed to be some leveling of the playing field, they were no longer as upset. Maybe it's less about trying to find ways to make what they want seem ridiculous and more about figuring out how to meet people half way. 

EDIT: The only issue I see is that giving an inch means a mile will be taken with some folks. So the question always looms of whether or not meeting someone halfway will eventually turn into constantly appeasing someone that'll never truly be happy.


----------



## watson503 (Feb 27, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> Anyone ever see the movie "I'm Gonna Git You Sucka?"
> 
> This actually isn't the first time this idea has come about.
> 
> ...



That is one of the best films ever lmfao!


----------



## bostjan (Feb 27, 2015)

I loved that movie, but none of my friends were as thrilled.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 27, 2015)

Well it *is* a bit afrocentric... 

... Just a bit...


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 27, 2015)

bostjan said:


> The problem I have with the two party system, is that sometimes (maybe often) both candidates agree to disagree with me on issues I care about. Or in the case of Obama, he says a lot of stuff that I think is great, but then he doesn't make them happen.
> 
> I would have actually picked McCain over Hilary if he had chosen a better running mate.
> 
> On a side note. Joe Biden. Is it just me, or is he the most forgettable VP pretty much ever?



No, forgettable isn't the word I'd describe  With the mouth on that guy, he'd be a hot candidate for 2016.


----------

